# Bit Of Fun: Celebrities who you think would or could have entered MMA!



## NiteEyez

Hi Guys

Just abit of fun really but, i was sat watching an old Seagal flick and thought "hmmmmm" wonder how he'd do against a grappler, and so i thought i'd post this topic as a bit of lightheartedness.

Guys who come to my mind are:

Steven Seagal

Bruce Lee

Chuck Norris

Jean-Claude Van Damme

Mickey Rourke

Wesley Snipes

Personally i think most of them would get owned, but it'd have been cool to see a Van Damme Vs Seagal 'real' fight etc

anyone else??


----------



## Cha$e

I'd say arnie back in the day and maybe even stallone.


----------



## SteSteez

Some dudes from other sports:

Blackburn defender Christopher Samba..










Hes a big boy, around 6ft5

Abdoulaye Diagne-Faye, Ibrahima Sonko

all big boys... i know size don't mean everything but hey i'd rather fight a midget than one of these guys you know.

Alex from chelsea... guy resembles wanderlei silva quite eiry










Paddy McGuinness - bolton comedian... guy has a black belt in karate or something i'm led to believe.

Dustin Diamond - guy who played screech in saved by the bell... he has a belt in some martial art,forgot now.


----------



## spitfire

how about Guy Richie. He has a brown belt under Renzo Gracie... Or it Royler. One of them any how. .


----------



## SanshouMatt

Kevin James from king of Queens is apparently pretty good, trains with Bas Rutten.


----------



## djkt

Nicholas Cage trains BJJ under Royce Gracie!

Tommy Lee trains under 1 of the gracies!

Steve Irwin apparently did BJJ 2 (r.i.p)


----------



## glenntipton

I think little Pancho from dirty sanchez would be good as he is impurvious to pain and plus he is sponsered by woodpecker and Im not joking

Imagine have a gi with sponsered by woodpecker and white lighting LOL I would have one for a laugh


----------



## spitfire

Im going for Danger mouse vs Tom and gerry.


----------



## davy

I'm up for seeing Joe Rogan slap a triangle on Don King...


----------



## maddog21

i reckon they shld have just put sadam and bush in the cage winner takes all tht wld be fun either way its one asshole dead lol


----------



## JayC

There's a bit of a story about Seagal getting tapped out...I can't remember who it was by, go research it!


----------



## djkt

JayC said:


> There's a bit of a story about Seagal getting tapped out...I can't remember who it was by, go research it!


Gene LeBell

Apparently Segal was either hurting stunt people, or being disrespectful of other arts and mentioned that no chokehold would work on him. Gene LeBell put Seagal in a chokehold he tapped and said he wasnt ready so LeBell gave him time and did it again segal could not escape even he started striking LeBell's groin, so he just sprawled and carried on with the choke. Steven Seagal passed out, apparently convulsing and relieving himself (to put it politley) in his pants.

the incident was followed by a lawsuit, neither man has spoken on the incident officially.

(various sources)


----------



## toxo

segal and bruce both got owned by gene.

chukc norris has been training in bjj for years






the fight im dying to see is postman pat vs fireman sam:yes:


----------



## SanshouMatt

Classic..


----------



## temeura

I remember that Chuck Zito used to always talk about joining UFC, back in the old days. He used to get much respect, mainly due to the fact that he knocked JCVD out.


----------



## maddog21

man fireman sam would kick pats ass unless his black and white cat got involved lol how anbout noody vs big ears? or a clanger vs a hoob lol thts proper old skol vs new lmao


----------



## Kunoichi

Ahhhh that's not even fair that you put Chuck Norris in the game, everybody knows he can tap the f**k out of the world itself, nevermind of a living, breathing human in the octagon :laugh:

I'm pro-Seagal (I'm a fan of cheesy action flicks) and I'd love to see him fight.

Someone else I'd get a kick out of seeing in the octagon would be Eddie Bravo. He doesn't look the fighter type and he'd be f-ed up meeting anyone who'd train anything else other than BJJ, but would love to see it going. I'm a fan of Bravo as well (not because he's cheesy though, that's for Stevie alone :laugh

Joe Rogan and Eddie Bravo. Joe's a black blet in tae kwon do and is a brown belt under Bravo. Bravo is a black belt in BJJ and is a.... well I guess that's all Bravo trains, but would be entertaining nonetheless :yes:

Speaking of which, Jenna Jameson also looks like the wilderness mud wrestler type; I bet with the right training she could kick some ass.


----------



## spitfire

I say Ha to Steven Pigeon..He is rather silly if you arsk moi.

Although a dude at my gym said he had a seminar with Steven and the guy was throwing people all over the shop. I still aint convinced. Hes a reet twonka.

I would like to see Stevie Wonder fight Roy Orbison and Ray Charles At the same time...if they werent already dead. If they were in a cage they would be bound to hit each other eventually.

this is them standing in a line.:cool:


----------



## maddog21

dude thats twisted but still funny lmao

i read sumwhere that chuck norris dont read books they just tell him what he wants to know tht guy is a legend


----------



## spitfire

Facts about chuck norris

If you have five dollars and Chuck Norris has five dollars, Chuck Norris has more money than you.

Chuck Norris once ate a whole cake before his friends could tell him there was a stripper in it.

Noah was the only man notified before Chuck Norris relieved himself in the Atlantic Ocean

ps i apologise to any blind people( although you aint gonna be reading this) and to any one that knows any blind people if i have offended. :sorry:some times one has to be un-PC.

But then saying sorry defeats the object kind of. Living in this modern world is hard to get right. If only i was CHUCK NORRIS or even NUCK CHORRIS will do.:baffled:


----------



## marc

This Dude FO SHO


----------



## SanshouMatt

LOL, that's awesome!


----------



## NLG

Dolf Lundgern v Oleg Taktarov kickboxing:


----------



## Cha$e

Dolf is the man.


----------



## DROGO

apparently dog the bounty hunters so leland does a bit of mma dunno if he is ne good though


----------



## domod88

Apparently Jason Statham has a boss ground game! would be cool to him and guy ritchie have a do!


----------



## joeedoom




----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

Bruce Lee was Hard! He'd do well i recon... I recon Vinnie Jones is quite Hard! No MA Experience tho! so he;d be their for laffs, i think John Prescotts our best bet! lol


----------

